# Cranberry Waterfront Suites and Country



## riverdees05 (Jan 19, 2010)

Anyone know the internet arrangments at 

Cranberry Waterfront Suites and Country - II - CHX

in

Collingwood, ON, CANADA 

Anything else about this resort?


----------

